# How to reset to factory settings



## scratchmyback (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Please Help Me!!!! I got a used new macbook aluminum 13". Stupid me didint get the password from the original user who is now in Chile and he didnt have the install disk as well. Is there anyway I could set the computer to factory settings without having to go and buy new install disk. BTW...It is running mac os x 10.5.6.
If anyone can help the karma gods will surely help you back! Please!!!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Without those disks, there is nothing you can do. It's that way on purpose.


----------

